# mizulean - is it a scam?



## gaz44 (May 21, 2009)

there is this company called mizulean, they sell a pill supplement to aid weight loss, circulation, hunger suppressant ect.
at the moment they are offering a 14 day trial, the catch is that unless you read all the terms and conditions on a different page ( who does) you are actually agreeing to buy every 30 days, more at around 69.95. 
do you think this is a scam, or clever marketing?
i know what i think. 

im not interested in any lessons in .... 
you should be more careful! or, you should read the terms and conditions! or any other comments of this nature.
i am interested in letting as many people know, the possible pitfalls of of not reading T and C s.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

I've got some magic beans for sale, guaranteed beanstalk, money back if not totally happy, apply by PM. you will not be disappointed.

tony


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Yes it's a con not a scam. They rely on you not reading the small print, not realising that unless you cancel you are signing up for a monthly supply and them getting several payments out of you before you twig.

I think similar schemes have been censured or fined for unfair terms.


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Might cancel with Distance selling Laws (7 days I think) and also goods and conditions must be clearly listed ...EU law. Buy on credit card and maybe you could get support if needed.


----------

